# Amount of raw food?



## norac (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wondering how much your adult Hav eats if feeding raw? Do you feed an all-in-one prepared raw food or mix it up yourself? What sort of proportions if you mix your own? Thinking about a little bit of budgeting for down the line....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I suggest you search raw food here, there are tons of threads with so much info on them that you will love.

I know that an adult should eat 2 - 4% (depending on the dog) of its body weight. So, say 2% in the AM and the rest at night, etc


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well you can take a look at my recipe. I make my own, although every once in awhile I use Urban Carnivore. It's definitely much cheaper, more than half, making your own if you can find a good supplier. Problem is it takes me a full Saturday to make about 2 months worth of food. Now that summer is approaching, I really don't want to spend a full Sat making food. My supplier has everything in 2 lb bags which I find is too much. 2lbs would sit defrosted for about 3 days. I am thinking of seeing if she can provide the meats in 1lb bags. I could then just make the patties as needed rather than spending a full day. If not I may just switch to Urban Carnivore for the summer and then back to my own in the fall/winter.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4799


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a raw food calculator here:
http://www.urbancarnivore.com/html/featured_products/feeding_instructions/index.cfm

Just enter how much your pup weighs and it will tell you how much they should get. You can get a cheap scale at wal-mart or something if you don't know how many ounces a piece of meat is. Eventually you will be comfy with it and won't need to weigh the food.

I feed my pup Baloo raw, and just this week am going to start using some of Urban Carnivore products because I just don't have time to do all my own "raw" and DH is not confortable with it so I thought having the paddies and commercial raw would help.

Good luck!


----------

